# Yellowfin trip!



## bquared (May 25, 2011)

Looking to take my boys on either a day trip or overnight trip for YFT! Who would PFF members recommend that will put us on the fish, but is relatively reasonable? I know it is not cheap.


----------



## Liquid Fun (Aug 3, 2009)

This time of year I would recommend taking a boat out of Venice. Close run to the fish.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Hunter Caballero, Paradise Outfitters
www.paradise-outfitters.com

Check em out


----------

